# Scored some Wild Black Cherry wood...



## indaswamp (Sep 21, 2020)

Went to the deer camp to plant food plots, had a small black cherry tree that had fallen across one of the trails, about 8-9" dia. at the break in the trunk. So I cut it up for smoker wood. I could smell the cherry sap as I cut it into logs, going to be a great addition to my stash of wood!


----------



## JLeonard (Sep 21, 2020)

I can smell that cherry!
Jim


----------



## Hawging It (Sep 21, 2020)

I have em in my woods and have been smoking with wild black cherry for many years. Great smoking wood. Needs aging for a long time though. If a tree falls in a pasture and a cow eats the green leaves before they turn it can kill the cow. I know we not smoking with green leaves but you need to let it cure until real dry. Lots of info on the web about it. 
*Livestock poisoning possible from wilting black (wild) cherry ...*
www.canr.msu.edu › news › livestock_poisoning_possibl...


----------



## 73saint (Sep 21, 2020)

Man that looks good.  I'm going back to camp next weekend to cut up a giant pecan that fell right near one of our stands.  Should be a nice haul!


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 21, 2020)

Nice find, should get some good smokes from that.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 21, 2020)

Nice find should be awesome smoking wood.

Warren


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 21, 2020)

Yea I agree, nice find!
Al


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 21, 2020)

Hawging It said:


> I have em in my woods and have been smoking with wild black cherry for many years. Great smoking wood. Needs aging for a long time though. If a tree falls in a pasture and a cow eats the green leaves before they turn it can kill the cow. I know we not smoking with green leaves but you need to let it cure until real dry. Lots of info on the web about it.
> *Livestock poisoning possible from wilting black (wild) cherry ...*
> www.canr.msu.edu › news › livestock_poisoning_possibl...


Thanks for the info...I had known to let it age for a while, did not know the leaves could kill a cow.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 21, 2020)

73saint said:


> Man that looks good.  I'm going back to camp next weekend to cut up a giant pecan that fell right near one of our stands.  Should be a nice haul!


Awesome! I'm still looking for some pecan....


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 21, 2020)

I picked a limb off the trunk regrowth and scratched back the green bark.....sweet smell of cherry sap... Should be awesome smoke wood once it ages. Tree has been down since May according to the club president that lives on the property. So 2-3 more months aging and should be good to go...


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 22, 2020)

Thanks for the like indaswamp it is appreciated.

Warren


----------

